# Windows media cd burner not working!?[moved from xp]



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok for some reason i come on put my blank cd in and when i go to the windows media to add my list of songs to burn it says..."connect a burner and restart" i have done burned a cd before of the same kind of these bank cd's... and now when i got put in a dvd, or a normal cd it want play or pop up anything or load idk if anyone knows a way to fix this plz help me! i need some new songs to put in my chevy!


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

*Welcome to TSF....*

If you are using Roxio drag to disk I would shut-down the drag-to-disk then try the burning with windows media it should work.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

Thor, I don't think Roxio is causing this problem. I think it might be the burner itself. You can try uninstalling the drive, and then letting Windows re-install it.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

I did not say it was Roxio but Roxio drag-to-disk and it took a while to figure it out, atleast on my computer others may be fine but it is worth trying and might just solve the problem. Besides the burner works otherwise it would have been posted that the problem would have been on other disk burning as well


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*










here is what my burner looks like on my media player i can drag songs there but it want let me click then burn option says top right "connect a burner and restart the player"

1. Coolfreak How do i uninstall the drive...?

2.thorxp... how do i shut down my Roxio drag to disk if i have it?

hope that screenshot helps tell u out to helping me fix this problem ^^^


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

i also uninstalled windows media and tryed and older version like windows media 10 and it said "a cd or dvd burner is not detected" then tryed installing my normal windows media player 11 is still same problem


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

uninstall the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

Thor, alright, I see what you mean now. Sorry, I misunderstood. 

Ownyou, to uninstall the drive: *Right* click *My Computer* > *Properties* > *Hardware* tab > *Device Manager* > Find your CD drive in there > *Right* click on the drive > *Uninstall*

Then reboot your PC, Windows will automatically re-install it.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

dai i went to your site followed the instructions i delete lower filters but there was no upper filter to delete...so i restarted and it's not working also i went back and lower/upper filter reg. is not there.

Coolfreak i sent you a pm im not sure whats my "cd drive" is in device manager


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

We have to find out if you have anything from Roxio, Please go to add/remove programs and list anything that has Roxio in it?

Also if drag-to-disk is active you might have an icon on the desktop usually in the area of just over the takbar on the lower right corner. Please check for it?

Also please list anything under DVD/CD-ROM Drives?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*



> and now when i got put in a dvd, or a normal cd it want play or pop up anything or load idk if anyone knows a way to fix this plz help me! i need some new songs to put in my chevy!


Does your CD/DVD drive show up in the BIOS?
If I understand the above, you can't play existing CD's or DVD's. Is this true?

I drive a chevy also and I know it's important:grin:

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

Thor, he sent me a PM with a screen shot of his Device Manager, surprisingly, there isn't a drop down list with DVD/CD-ROM Drives.

*This* is the screenshot he sent me, I asked him to list anything under the disk drives (although I think this is HDD's if I remember) and the IDE ATA/...

I was kinda surprised by this.

-Coolfreak


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

Hi 

Your CD/DVD drives don't show up in the Device Manager. There should be a branch with that listed on it. 

Again, see if they are seen in the BIOS. They are seen there before Windows has a chance to look at them. If it is in the BIOS, it is a windows problem. If it is not shown in the BIOS, it is a hardware problem.

To get into the BIOS you will need to hit a key early in the boot cycle. Depending on the make of your computer it could be ESC, DEL, F1, F2, or other. It is listed in the user's manual and also shown at the bottom of one of the black screens at early boot. Usually at the bottom of the screen "hit XX to enter setup" something like that.

Hope this helps,
Mack1


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

Take a look see in windows explorer and see if the CD-rom type drives show up there. Whether they do or not try this fix

Restore CD/DVD Drives to Explorer 

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

ok after i deleted my lower filter, i uninstalled the 1 with the yellow "!" by it... what i think is the problem with my burning/playing cd's and such:









and after that...when i come back from my reboot this pops up:







any help or anything else i am now stumped went through you-tube looking for video's wid solution and google and such and all are just telling me to delete lower/uper filters then uninstall drive and re-boot but i done have try'd that. :4-dontkno and whats BIOS? also there is no riox in my on my add/remove program list


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

What I would suggest is going to the MASHITA web site and download the driver from their web site and then install it on the windows os you have.

From the look of your desktop you do not have Roxio installed.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

i just tried what thor told me in the previous post and it gave me this:







but i done uninstalled that with the yellow "!" and it took the explanation point away but then the "Cd Rom" drive appear with the same yellow "!" on that previous drive above i posted earlier.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

Did you just either re-install windows or do a repair-installation of windows?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

try a new 80 wire ide cable on the drive


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

no thor i didn't some 1 told me it was cuz on of itunes which i had but i deleted that crap now and dai how do try a 60 wire die cable on the drive?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

buy a new 80 wire ide cable with the 
blue
grey
black plugs
remove the old cable and put the new one on


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

hmm my old cable wire comes out the wall and im not looking to spend money...Thor or anyone It would be great if i could fix this problem and us windows media to burn cd's agian but then agian if not without purchasing sumthing or shipping the laptop off...do any of you know a program/link i can get that i can just download and it will let me burn cd's? i mean thats all i really care about..cuz i can still listen to my music on pc and download it just need to beable to burn it...plus i been looking for a driver link to re-install it Thor but i can't find it...if you could that would be great?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

shipping the laptop off.
being as it is in the xp forum i have been looking at it as a desktop
the cables don't come into it
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/deepburner.html


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

sorry it basically is windows xp didn't kno there was a laptop fourm. lol


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

dai i downloaded that burner from the link u gave me but for that 1 and nero and a few more i tried it always says somthing like "no device found" how do i get it where they will work or do i still have to fix my old problem for that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows media cd burner not working!?*

it may be a bad connection on the back of the drive or a bad drive can you see it listed ok in the bios


----------



## hunceltic (Jul 7, 2008)

I had the same problem a few days ago and lower/upper filter deleting worked!However,in the registry string there was a lower or upper filter .bak file ,can`t remember,which I`ve deleted either.After rebooting everything became all right.(Do not know,why I`ve got this trouble,didn`t install iTunes)
Regards,hunceltic


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

where is the bios at?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If you turn your PC off, then turn it back on, before Windows starts, you will see something similar to " Press XX to enter setup" (XX, of course, is in place of whatever key it tells you to press.) Press that key, and then you will enter the BIOS.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is the firmware download to 

http://www.softwaredriverdownload.com/matshita_dvd_ram_uj_840s_firmware_download.html

Here is the only driver download that I was able to find

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/FIRMWARE/Others/Matsushita-DVD-RAM-UJ-840S-104.shtml


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

whats the framware for? and i couldn't load the driver link  this is hopeless.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Why couldn't you download the driver? I just tried to download it, and it worked fine. So the link is fine. The firmware is to update your firmware on your CD/DVD drive to see maybe if that is the problem.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

coolfreak check my pm


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i downloaded em both 2 my destop and ran both yet this is what i got for the driver download:









and from the framware:









idk if my desktop was the right place to download em at but i ran both and both had errors as you can see so idk anymore help lol..?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

ThorXP said:


> Here is the firmware download to
> 
> http://www.softwaredriverdownload.com/matshita_dvd_ram_uj_840s_firmware_download.html
> 
> ...


Hello I checked both of these links and they do work to the sites they are to go to. 

Are you copying these out of the post and then transferring them to the address bar of another browser? If you are then they will not work because the links as you see them are actually shortened versions of the original link and are associated with that particular post. To get them to work elsewhere you have to click on them in the paricular thread/post and then copy the link from the address bar of the browser you are in, then they will work elsewhere.

FGrom the screen shots it looks like either the downloads are bad or the drivers downloaded are not the correct ones. 

If you have a different burner available I would suggest to replace this one and see if the drive works.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

hey, no i do not have another burner far as i know of and im pretty sure it's the the driver don't work software wise...cuz i still have to yellow "!" beside the only thing under my cd/rom in device manager...do you think i could download another cd/rom driver to take the place of it or somthing? if so could u like me to a possiable download?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

This link 

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/FIRMWARE/Others/Matsushita-DVD-RAM-UJ-840S-104.shtml

has a download just to the right of

Matsushita DVD-RAM UJ-840S 1.04 driver description

Just click on the download and then install the driver from the package and it should help.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

once agian it said f/w loader does not apply to that drive same error as the above screen shot...anymore suggestions i know it's not the drive it's self just the software cuz it was working fine up ti'll like 3 days before i made this thread :| so idk so thor?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Are you sure you are clicking the right download link? I posted a picture showing you what download picture to click.

-Coolfreak


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Well the model number that was provided is in this page for the download and it should be the correct one, there are three things that could be wrong.

1. we are wrong about where to get the driver from = wrong driver
2. The drive is a non-functioning drive which is a possibility
3. The drive is the wrong drive for the laptop.

What is the make and model of the laptop?


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

it's a Compaq Presario V2718WM Notebook PC, mircosoft windows xp home edition version 2002 service pack 2. and yes coofreak i was clicking the right downloads lol


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

On this page is all of the Compaq Drivers for your model laptop, this link you might want to save for future use:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3193135&lang=en

I do not see a driver for the burner for the notebook but save this link anyways it will be helpful in the future at some point.

*Did this computer have windows vista on it when you purchased it?*


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

yea i done been there they got a cd/rom i can order for it for 16 bux from that site i just was thinking maybe i could fix it myself without ordering the disk but least we tried i guess.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Thor isn't stating that you have to buy a new drive, he was just stating that that is where all the drivers for your PC is located, and you should bookmark that page for future reference. 

He did ask though, did your computer have Vista on it when you purchased it?


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

im not sure the sticker on it says "Desigened for Windows XP, Windows Vista Capable"


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Alright, then I doubt it came with Vista.

I would wait for ThorXP to see if he can continue to help you, but if I had to guess from here, I would say the drive is shot. I could be wrong though, so wait for ThorXP, he knows more than me in this category.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone else have any idea's?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this the only application having problems? Can you burn files directly? I assume the drive can still read CD/DVD media. 

To know if it is hardware, try your drive in another computer (similar laptop or on a PC via external enclosure). If it works (read/write OK), then you can rule out the CD/DVD drive. If it shows the same symptoms, consider replacement.


----------

